# Verdigris Portland



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

Pretty 'trendy' for me but dinner was very nice. The soup de jour and the white bean cassoulet were heavenly. So good in fact they each out performed the entrees which were quite good as well. Service was first rate though 'Portland casual' to the point of looking like school kids. 
The point here is ,in a dinning room with about three dozen patrons, mine was the only sport coat on a cool 52 degree evening. At least the only ball cap I noticed rested on top of one of the kitchen staff.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Some terrific restaurants in Portland (my favorite city on the West coast, and someplace I've considered relocating to), but I would never expect people to be dressed for dinner there.

I guess if I wanted an "elegant" evening - meaning my eyes fall upon as few baseball caps as possible - I'd go to Gracie's (at the deLuxe) or arrange a large enough dinner party that we could just dominate the space at Willow (it's all chef's menu, and just has two seatings per day).

Or do a personal chef at home: I'll bet Portland is crammed to the brim with personal chefs.

That said, I'll try out Verdigris next time I'm in town.

DH


----------



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

Dhaller said:


> Some terrific restaurants in Portland (my favorite city on the West coast, and someplace I've considered relocating to), but I would never expect people to be dressed for dinner there.
> 
> I guess if I wanted an "elegant" evening - meaning my eyes fall upon as few baseball caps as possible - I'd go to Gracie's (at the deLuxe) or arrange a large enough dinner party that we could just dominate the space at Willow (it's all chef's menu, and just has two seatings per day).
> 
> ...


Not a poor choice but be sure to check out Coquine. (Outrageously expensive and likely the only restaurant with 
in a major city limits on an extinct volcano) Its been a while since I've eaten at Gracie's , the last time out was a true Applebees experience.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Multnomah said:


> Not a poor choice but be sure to check out Coquine. (Outrageously expensive and likely the only restaurant with
> in a major city limits on an extinct volcano) Its been a while since I've eaten at Gracie's , the last time out was a true Applebees experience.


Gracie's is really a venue more than a restaurant.

I'll be sure to check out Coquine!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want to eat with well-dressed folk in Portland, join the University Club. We have a dress code--and a first rate kitchen staff!


----------



## Multnomah (Feb 18, 2018)

Dhaller said:


> Gracie's is really a venue more than a restaurant.
> 
> I'll be sure to check out Coquine!
> 
> DH


*Best Chef: Northwest*
*Katy Millard* (Coquine): Katy was nominated last year in this category. This is her second and well-deserved nomination.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Higgins is great (on Washington). It's near the Heathman Hotel where stayed for the AskAndy Event at John Helmer's recently.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/media/askandy-event-at-john-helmer-habardasher-portland-oregon/

(Moved this thread to the more appropriate *Food, Drink and Travel Forum*!)


----------

